# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavericks at Los Angeles Clippers preview

* 9:30 p.m. today, Staples Center 

*09:15 PM CDT on Sunday, April 9, 2006

* 

*By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News* 

*TV/radio:* FSNSW; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 Spanish) 

*Series:* Mavs lead, 2-0, this season; 66-42 all time 

Key matchup: Sam Cassell vs. Jason Terry 
Coach Avery Johnson said over the next few weeks, Terry will defend some of the tougher point guards in the league. Cassell is one of them. He's battling a knee injury, but he's averaging 17.5 points and 6.4 assists per game. In two games against the Mavericks, Cassell has averaged 20 points. His ability to penetrate and shoot from the outside makes him dangerous. Terry was praised following Saturday night's win over New Orleans for shutting down potential rookie of the year, Chris Paul 

Inside the Mavericks 
*Damp playing well:* During the four-game winning streak, Erick Dampier is averaging 7.7 points and eight rebounds a game. When the Mavs went through a recent three-game losing streak, Dampier averaged four points and only five rebounds a game. Dampier has become more aggressive in challenging shots and playing more physical. Dampier grabbed a game-high 10 rebounds against New Orleans on Saturday. 

*Briefly:* Dallas is 25-13 on the road with a 17-6 mark against the Western Conference. ... The Mavs are 24-3 when they have 20 or more assists. They had 24 Saturday. ... Nowitzki has scored 20-plus points in 24 consecutive games. ... The Mavs are 10-0 when holding opponents to fewer than 80 points. 

Inside the Clippers 
*Clippers playoff bound:* New Orleans' loss to Dallas on Saturday night, clinched a playoff berth for the Clippers. It's the first time the Clips have reached the playoffs since the 1996-97 season. Los Angeles currently is the fifth seed, and the Clippers would the Mavericks in the first round. Sam Cassell is battling knee problems, and Corey Maggette missed a recent game with lower back spasms. 

*Briefly:* Maggettee was listed as questionable against the Lakers on Sunday night. ... Quinton Ross (SMU) is averaging 4.8 points a game and had no points in 21 minutes in a loss to the Kings on Friday night. In his only meeting against his hometown team, Ross scored four points and had three assists in 27 minutes on Jan. 20. 

<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="bilabel" colspan="3"> PROBABLE STARTERS </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Clippers* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavericks * </td>  </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> V. Radmanovic </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Elton Brand </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Howard </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Chris Kaman </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> DeSagana Diop </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Quinton Ross </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jerry Stackhouse </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sam Cassell </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jason Terry</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need to win this game

a) Sends a message to the Clippers
b) Gets us closer to catching the Spurs (to 0.5 GB)
c) Improves our record vs West. Conf ---> which could be used as a tie-breaker


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas shooting a great 4-13 FG, including Terry whos 0-3

10-16 Clippers up with 5 left in the 1st

Dirk has 4/2


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Avery puts DJ MBenga in early and Dallas<ST1</ST1 starts to get momentum, he is our new Darrell Armstrong, anyone? It’s now 24-26 and all of a sudden we are in power


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DJ MBenga with 6 rebounds / 4 points ---> Dallas now tied

We should re-sign this guy, trade Pavel for some chips


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

To bad someone will not trade us something for Dampier so we could keep Diop and DJ.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I honestly don't mind Dampier, he is a big strong body and Dallas is having two of it's best ever seasons since he arrived.

It's not like we will be under the salary cap anytime soon, and Cubes has plenty of money, so i like Dampier. Good rebound and a key to our success


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

It is true that he does get alot of rebounds and most games i am happy with his play, but he is in his 30's and I see plenty of potential in the other 2 guys. The problem is that we can't keep all 3 unless we get rid of Pavel. And I am not sure DJ will want to stay unless he gets more time.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

I guess as Damp gets older I get scared that his production will go way down.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed, you bring up valid points

I just want centers on the roster, after being a fan through the Raef LaFrentz, Antoine Walker and Shawn Bradley eras, I guess I worry more about our centers

The contract is way too long, Cuban shoulda made some crazy stipulations in it


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes how soon i forget the Bradley years mainly because they were forgettable  

I also like having centers that can get the job done and would keep them all if they will be happy splitting minutes. The centers give us alot of versatility coming off the bench and we get very good production in most games between all 3 of them. I do beleive that the improved center position has defintely keyed the success this season.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

It will be nice not to have to worry every summer about what they are going to do to improve the cente position as these young guys should help us for quite a few years to come.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Mavericks come back from a 12 point deficit to lead by 10 at the half.

Clippers are held to 22% in the second quarter while the MAVS shoot 52%.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed, second quarter score is 33-14

DJ MBenga was huge, grabbing 6 rebounds. 

Dirk with a quiet 12/4


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

DJ seems to be getting better each time he gets to play and could be a huge factor in the playoffs assuming he gets on the playoff roster. The Clippers offensive rebounding especially from Kaman had us in trouble in the first quarter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Much like against the Spurs, but replace Kaman with Fabricio Oberto (hey, they both got girly hair )

I remember Avery using DJ earlier during the season, he provides the same hustle that Darrell Armstrong has - he gets Dallas pumped and back into the game..don't know why he stopped getting time


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Because Avery fell in love with the Diop/Dampier combo and forgot about him. Every time I see Kaman I am tempted to call in a Bigfoot sighting :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You know, I've thought the same thing....numerous times

Dirk starting to be everywhere in this game


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

It's amazing what happens when you close out on shooters and control the boards. You can have a 4 minute shooting drought and still lead by 9. That kind of play is what keeps you in games come playoff time. I will go out on a limb and say that the MAVS beat the Clips in 5 games come playoff time.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Dirk is quietly working his way in to a good game after the slow start. 16 Points, 8 Rebounds


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Now there's his double-double, I wanna see Dirk pad his stats and have a huge game (30/15), get back into the eyes of the writers for MVP

16/10, 3 minutes left in 3rd


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

He could put up some huge stats if he wasn't trying to share the ball so much. it may cost him, but I think he would rather be a team player and win a championship that get the MVP. He would have my vote if I had one. I did hear Galloway change his tune today and say Dirk should get after he had been touting Nash all year and he does have a vote. I hate to wish for close games, but he defintely cannot pad his stats if he doesn't play the 4th like in the Hornet game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the games when we are 5-8 points ahead during the 4th, we usually pull them out and we all play with a sense of urgency and Dirk and Terry take over

61-53 at the end of the 3rd, what a low scoring quarter (11-13)


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Our offense is really sputtering right now. They need to keep hustling and try defend the Clips. Dirk's shot is off right now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk needs to drive and shoot Ft's, it will get his shot going and Dallas points

12 rebounds, but 5-14 FG...needs to step that up.

Only Mav shooting above 50%? Marquis Daniels - 6-8 FG and DJ MBenga 2-2


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

This game is really ugly right now because both teams are contesting every shot. At least Brand is only shooting 3 - 12. Makes Dirks numbers not look so bad. I agree that he needs to put his head down and drive and get his points at the line going down the stretch.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

The people that say the MAVS can get to the playoffs if you take Dirk off of the team should think again. This is what you would get about 70 something points a game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ouch, Dallas is struggling and so is Dirk

69-67 with 3 (!) minutes left in the game..wow

Dirk with two travels, 4 turnovers and 11 missed shots. DRIVE!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened? Did Dirk get charged with an offensive foul?

Well, he goes to the FT line and hits them both. 18/13 for Dirk


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

I was about to go ballistic on that call, but fortunately they finally got it right and Dirk finally gets to the line. Dirk is being a monster on the boards with that last rebound. And another close call on Terry that was overturned. This is a nail biter, but a very good defensive game as everyone is getting pressured. mavericks up by 4 with 1:44 to go and the Clips have the ball.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good defense..or horribly attrociously bad offense?


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

They initially called an offensive foul, but overturned it as the defender was in the restricted area.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

.29 seconds with Dallas up by 1. clips have the ball and called a timeout. The Clips hit a 3 to get within 1.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Singleton hits a 3

Dirk misses an 8 footer

Brand misses

Dirk rebounds

Terry misses

Ross rebounds

Clippers timeout
Clippers down 1, clippers timeout with 30 seconds left. We're gonna get the ball back


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk gamewinner..book it


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe some of both as Dirk is defintely missing alot of shots that he normally makes. Brand had also missed shots that he normally makes. To close for comfort.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Any bets on overtime? 17 seconds tied game, Dallas ball.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Terry fouls
- Livingston misses first
- Hits second

Dallas with the ball, 73-73..timeout with 17 seconds left


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kahonez, any guesses on what happens?


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

MVP! MVP! MVP! Dirk with the shot with .7 seconds left for a 2 point lead.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

****ing told ya!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dsabdidbqw


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

Dallas intercepts the inbound pass and knocks it away for the 75 - 73 win.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

You called it and Dirk made it happen for you. Way to go on the call.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Why do people say Dirk cannot hit the game winners? He has done it when called upon this season. Tonight is a great example of what hte MVP is all about. Does not have the greatest night but finds ways to hlps the team win.


----------



## Kahonez (Feb 14, 2006)

People have this perception of Dirk several years ago, but in that timeframe he has constantly honed his game to an MVP level. I obviously see this as I watch every game (Missed 1 this season  ) and have been able to see this devlopment while other people across the country do not have this luxury. Also I think when Nash and Finley were here, people could say that he was just a part of the success rather than the main ingredient for that success. Now that they are gone he finaly gets to start to shine on his own. MVP! MVP!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A win is a win!

Dirk all the way! 

Just a thought, would be fine Dirk for launching the basketball at the scoreboard at the end of the day?

He looked frustrated and pissed off at the end, and, after he threw that ball, he had the looks of "oops...."

LOL


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk, Mavs nip Clippers, 75-73


01:21 AM CDT on Tuesday, April 11, 2006
By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News



LOS ANGELES -- The Clippers can’t feel good about the possibility of facing the Mavericks in the first round of the playoffs. 

Right now, the Clippers can’t feel good about much of anything. 

The Mavericks didn’t play their best game Monday night. It didn’t matter. What the Mavericks lacked in execution, they made up for with determination. That, and a 15-foot jumper by Dirk Nowitzki with less than one second in regulation, staked the Mavericks to a 75-73 win at the Staples Center. 

The win moved Dallas within a half-game of San Antonio for the best record in the Western Conference. 

If this game was a preview of a playoff match-up, neither team will be happy with what lies ahead. The game had less flow than traffic on the 405 freeway, with both teams shooting less than 37 percent from the field. The Mavericks scored a season-low 11 points in the third quarter, totaled only 25 points in the second half and still won. 

Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said there was no espionage involved, no holding back plays or schemes the Mavericks might use if these teams meet again in the first round of the playoffs. 

“Man, we just play,’’ Johnson said before the game. “All this stuff about not showing your stuff and all that… 

“Everyone has scouted us. That is so overrated. Some teams you play against run the same play 100 times. When we play the Clippers, Elton Brand is going to get the ball on the left box. There is no rocket science to that.’’ 

Brand got the ball on the left box all evening. The Clippers leading scorer struggled against the combination of DeSagana Diop and Erick Dampier, going 4-of-15 from the field for 13 points. One of his few open shots was a 15-footer for the lead in the final minute, a shot he missed badly. 

Monday marked the third time the teams have played this season. The Mavericks have have won all three; two by two points and the other by 20. 

But coach Mike Dunleavy’s primary concern entering the game wasn’t the Mavericks. It was his team. 

The franchise will be making its first playoff appearance in nine years and only the fourth since it moved from Buffalo in 1976. But a 17-point loss to the Los Angeles Lakers Sunday night (and seven losses in the last 12 games) has called the Clippers playoff readiness into question. 

“It’s disappointing,’’ Dunleavy said. “What I told our guys is it confirms it more to me that we are not ready. 

“We don’t have a whole lot longer to get it together before the first round. If we go into the playoffs like this, we’re going to be one-and-done.’’ 

So just what did these two teams show each other? The Clippers went big on Nowitzki, guarding him with Chris Kaman. They missed point guard Sam Cassell, who played less than eight minutes because of flu-like symptoms. 

But again, it’s not like either team figured out something it didn’t know about the other. 

“You might have some little cute, last-second play, side out of bounds, shot-clock play, that maybe you don’t run,’’ Johnson said. “But for the most part it’s all meat and potatoes. 

“Everybody knows what each other is doing.’’


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

"The second quarter is what killed us," Kaman said. "Hopefully we'll get to play these guys in the playoffs because I think we match up well with them."


----------

